# Garden Hose Nozzles



## SeanB (Jun 2, 2017)

I am needing to replace my Hose Nozzle and want to get something that will last and not leak. I have heard of the quality and durability of the Eley products but do not own any of them. I wanted to reach out to the forum for any recommendations.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## CMOG Dibbler (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't have any experience with Eley but I've had good experience with the product line from Gardena. I have both the adjustable nozzle and multi-purpose nozzles as well as other quick connectors in their product line. You can find them on Amazon


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have two of these Griot's Garage Finest Hose Nozzle, one of them I have had for over 9 years and have never had an issue with it and it's taken it's fair share of beatings :thumbup: Bought a second one when I upgraded my hose in the backyard.

When I was looking for another hose nozzle for the backyard, I ordered some Underhill Magnum Ultra Max hose nozzles thinking they would be the same or very similar to the Griot's that I already had and I can tell you that there was a difference between night and day between the two products. The Griots just has a better spray pattern and seems to flow more water out of the head. It's totally adjustable from a wide fine mist to a jet stream of water.

I would also not be surprised if the Eley hose nozzles are not quality products and would last you quite a long time. I don't trust anything they sell at Lowe's or Home Depot for quality that will last through the years when it comes to hose end sprayers.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I have an Eley nozzle and it's great. I also have an Underhill and enjoy it too.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I grab this one more often than not... I've had it for several years.










For moving a lot of water, I have a 3/4" Low Flow Underhill Ultramax Turboshift. Low flow is a relative misnomer though - it opens with 7-12 GPM, and turbo shifts to 14-17 GPM. This probably wouldn't work well on a regular frost proof sillcock due to the flow rating.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I don't like the squeeze-trigger nozzles because I have a habit of throwing the hose down on the ground and inevitably it'll get stuck in the on position and I get hosed. I bought two of these last year: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Yardsmith-Mini-Fireman-s-Nozzle/50328339 and it's holding up pretty well, but they can be a little uneven.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> I grab this one more often than not... I've had it for several years.


I just picked up two of these today. I hope they work well for me too!

I would NOT recommend these from Home Depot. I bought two because they felt nice and heavy duty. Both have broken(less tan a few months) on the side cap of the thumb operation.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I like these the best. Other ones area always breaking on me. Cheap...Easy... Works


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> I like these the best. Other ones area always breaking on me. Cheap...Easy... Works


This. 
I like the Gilmour foam gun and it disconnects to just a sprayer pretty easily. Gilmour 75QGFMR Foamaster Adjustable Multi Ratio Cleaning Gun https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XTH1GY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_uf9oBbKT40QNM
Underneath the plastic orange handle it's pretty much the same with a quick connect


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> I grab this one more often than not... I've had it for several years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My neighbor asked me to water his flowers recently while he was away and he has that Orbit sprayer. I stood there like an idiot for five minutes before I figured out how to use it :lol:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Home Depot, really like the trigger on/off.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Home Depot, really like the trigger on/off.


I'm not nozzle expert, but I am very pleased with this one myself. The nozzle on/off is a nice feature (not sure if most/all have that).


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Talk about thread necromancy :lol:


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Talk about thread necromancy :lol:


This thread be like


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Killsocket said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about thread necromancy :lol:
> ...


:lol:


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Talk about thread necromancy :lol:


Ha, but not nearly as bad as some others I have seen. 
I was expecting a thread from like 2008 or something.

Still, good info.

As mentioned above,
I really need to replace my frost-free sillcocks, as I believe they are seriously restricting my GPM flow.


----------

